# Fisrt Setup Arrived Yeahhhh



## The Jazzyman (Oct 15, 2013)

So here are some Photos of My new setup. It Consists basically of a La Pavoni Stradivari Gran Romantica lever, a La Pavoni Jolly Desato grinder on a la Pavoni Base with Knock Box, a Motto Tamper Stand, Torr Titanium Tamper with a a Grenadil handle (Many Thanks to Coffeechap), a Knock Ceramic Black Steel Tamper, mini Scales, Milk Jugs, Thermometer, Shot Glasses, Double Walled Glasses, a Gene Café Coffee Roaster. Lots off Coffee Both Green Beans and Roasted. Made Many great cups of Coffee already. The worst pulls were 10 x better than anything from any of my local coffee shops and the best have been sublime. I have roasted 2 Batches of Coffee so far both from a testing bag I was given free. They turned out well and taste good, though I do not know what coffee they are so cannot compare them to anything. I am going to roast some Ethiopian Yirgacheffe later this week. I have some pre roasted to compare my roast with so I know what it is supposed to taste like. having soo much fun and drinking tooo much great tasting coffee. I am getting lots of return customers HaHa


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

That's a very nice comprehensive set up you've got there. Didn't know Hasbean did a branded Gene roaster


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Looking good. Now let the fun begin.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

yeh man you own the centre of that kitchen


----------



## The Jazzyman (Oct 15, 2013)

The Kitchen I my Domain. No question. No Arguments in fact No Discussion ..


----------



## The Jazzyman (Oct 15, 2013)

I Got the Gene Café and some green beans from topcoffee.net in Germany. It was the cheapest I could find it. And they had it in stock. I also got some Green and Roasted beans from Rave coffee. creamsupplies.co.uk are very good for barister gear and particularly cheap for milk jugs / tamper stands.


----------



## The Jazzyman (Oct 15, 2013)

Anyone know of anybody else with this model of La Pavoni lever? I have not seen anything on the site.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

That's really nice looking & very comprehensive. Are you actually working those machines in that position?

If you are planning a lot of roasting you would be well advised to get that Gene under an extraction hood or even under a window & exhaust out. If you don't you are likely ruin your house decor. Roasting coffee fumes are very clingy & light coloured surfaces can very quickly turn brown.

Enjoy your new kit. Post your roasting results in the 'Home Roasters Forum'. Yirgacheffe is a very good bean to learn roasting with. It has a lot of subtle flavours that you can develop with different styles of roasting.


----------



## The Jazzyman (Oct 15, 2013)

The coffee machine, grinder etc. are used where they are. The Gene café I am using on top the cooker under the extraction fan. Already set the fire alarm off at 12.00am. best time to roast coffee. HaHa. Remembered to put on the fan the next time I roasted. But in my defence I was trying to hear first crack and the extractor makes that a bit hard. I put it on a large griddle I have and store it on a shelf at the back of the kitchen. All coffee beans have a dedicated large Draw.


----------

